# using two wireless routers



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2008)

i am wondering if it is possible to use 2 wireless routers at the same time. the main wireless router is hooked up to the cable modem and broadcasts wirelessly. about 150 feet from that i would like to add a wireless router that would share the internet connection. can 2 wireless routers talk to eachother in that way?

example
FLOOR 1
modem=>wireless router A=>PS3,NAS
FLOOR 2
wireless router B=>PC,PC,notebook

where the 2 pcs and the notebook are wireless and connect to wireless router B INSTEAD of wireless router A.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2008)

As far as "connecting" wirless routers. It all comes down to if they support WDS wireless bridging.

EDIT: Speaking of which, which routers do you currently have?


----------



## Polaris573 (May 30, 2008)

If you have a router that supports DD-WRT firmware you can do that if you install DD-WRT.  If not, you're dependent on whether the firmware from the manufacturer supports bridging, which usually isn't the case.

What model are your routers?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2008)

trendnet tew-633gr and d-link dir-655


----------



## DaMulta (May 30, 2008)

I tried to do this with linksys and it's a no. They could if they put it in their firmware.....


Your going to need a wireless bridge I would say.


----------



## mrhuggles (May 30, 2008)

sigh, just have the first router give the second router an ip, then have the second router have its own little network with the same login info, you could use WDS, i never have, altho its supported by openWRT and DD-WRT, ive had really horrid luck with it but thats prolly becuase when i was trying it on dd-wrt it wasnt working yet, was it fixed in the official .24 release?


----------



## niko084 (May 30, 2008)

You need arouter that supports bridgeing or a wireless access point that will bridge.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2008)

ok, thanks guy. i dont think i can do it with these two routers.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, BOTH devices need to support wireless bridging mode.

We bought two Netgear WAG102 Access Points (also WG102, WG302) to create ONE network across two buildings on opposite sides of the road. Works very well. You can pick these things up on ebay very cheaply. There are many other "Access Points" that allow bridging. But mose routers with built in wireless cannot do this. (except openWRT?)

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/article.php/1563991
http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Wireless_Bridge


----------



## Polaris573 (May 30, 2008)

I have to routers bridged together right now.  Only one supports wireless bridging, however, it is running DD-WRT.


----------

